# Health Issues



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if this thread has been done before, but I am writing for some guidance/information.

I am diabetic and no matter what I do my doctor and I can't get my blood sugars under control. I am on over 100 units of Novolog 70/30 with every meal and 100 units of Levemir at bedtime. I am just wondering if it wouldn't be better to do the levemir (long acting insulin) in the mornings and do plain ole regular insulin with my meals and when I find my blood sugars up there. 

My fasting blood sugars lately have been about 350...so you can imagine what it hits when I eat something. 

I am also wondering WHY my doctor isn't mentioning an insulin pump. I am at my wits end with this. 

Thanks for reading (and answering if you will)... :happy:


----------



## shinyapple (Jun 29, 2011)

Welcome to Dims, cinnamongirlky!

I am going to preface my remarks and thoughts by saying I am NOT a medical professional! lol I am, however, diabetic and insulin dependent at this time. My situation is somewhat unique in that I am working with 2/3 of my pancreas, but I struggle with maintaining healthy glucose levels on a consistent basis.

Are you seeing your primary care doctor to deal with your diabetes or do you see an endocrinologist? I love, love, LOVE my endocrinologist for many reasons, not least of which is that he listens, he understands my frustrations, and he takes my opinions into consideration. He also specializes in dealing with the complexities of diabetes and has helped me try various types of insulin, pills, etc in order to achieve the best results.

I am currently taking 4mg of Glimipiride and 500mg of Metformin twice daily, plus an evening dose of 20 units of Lantus to help lower my fasting glucose in the morning. This seems to be working for now. I find I cannot tolerate more Metformin than that or the side effects tear me apart.

I do not follow a strict low carb diet, but I do feel physical effects when I consume too many simple carbohydrates. I get lethargic, cranky, my stomach revolts, and once I get a good amount of straight protein in my system, I feel much better.

I wish I had more suggestions, but there is such a delicate balance for some people when it comes to diabetes. Every doctor I met at the Mayo told me the same thing: the pancreas doesn't like to be messed with. I hope you and your doctor(s) can find a workable solution to get your numbers in a healthier range. Good luck and feel free to PM me if you ever want to discuss things privately!


----------



## imfree (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies, come on over to the Diabetic Support Thread and we can talk and share some more.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies!

I add my welcome to Dims, cinnamongirlky!

Edgar accidentally linked you to his individual post on the Diabetic thread. Here is the link to the entire Diabetic Support Thread itself.

Please note the thread was started in 2007, and is now several pages long. If you can't find an exact answer to your query, hopefully someone can put you on the path to a possible answer. Good luck and good health!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 29, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I don't know if this thread has been done before, but I am writing for some guidance/information.
> 
> I am diabetic and no matter what I do my doctor and I can't get my blood sugars under control. I am on over 100 units of Novolog 70/30 with every meal and 100 units of Levemir at bedtime. I am just wondering if it wouldn't be better to do the levemir (long acting insulin) in the mornings and do plain ole regular insulin with my meals and when I find my blood sugars up there.
> 
> ...




Hi Cinnamongirl. I think going to the diabetic support thread (or having this thread moved to the health board) will be a good idea.

Obviously you're not being well controlled with what you're doing -- you're right about that. What are your two hour post-meal sugars like? You can't keep going like this, as you know. Have you been referred to an endocrinologist? A dietician? Do you have any insulin? If so, adding an medication that increases insulin sensitivity might help at all.

I'm a nurse, in school to be a nurse practitioner, but I confess I haven't cared for someone with diabetes like you so I'm shooting blind. But I know that this can't go on and you're right to be concerned. I'm not sure the pump is a good idea (yet). They need to get you on meds that work better first, I think.

Best of luck, honey. Keep asking, talking, making noise until they figure this out. The ramifications are just too significant.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 29, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hi Cinnamongirl. I think going to the diabetic support thread (or having this thread moved to the health board) will be a good idea.
> 
> Obviously you're not being well controlled with what you're doing -- you're right about that. What are your two hour post-meal sugars like? You can't keep going like this, as you know. Have you been referred to an endocrinologist? A dietician? Do you have any insulin? If so, adding an medication that increases insulin sensitivity might help at all.
> 
> ...



Thanks, EVERYONE for replying!! I will check out the other threads, for sure!

My post two hour readings are between 350-500 (not good, of course). Sometimes they are in the high 200's...I've been on the pills to help with the insulin sensitivity and they don't do anything but make me nauseous hah! I think my GP needs to send me to an endocrinologist for sure. I've done the dietician thing. As I said, I think I need to be on regular insulin not the 70/30. I have to have some procedures done on Friday (get to be put to sleep yay heh), and hopefully get some other issues sorted, then I will be seeing my GP and will insist he send me to someone who can help me. 

My eyesight has already suffered somewhat from this, among other issues and I DO NOT want things to get worse. Trust me, I will keep making noise. It's been out of control for too long. 


To the mods--Sorry if I posted in the wrong place! :doh: Please move it to the appropriate place if you wish!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh honey. That's not good. When are you scheduled to see someone next? Your sugars really need to get under control (as you know). Whatever it is they're doing, they need to try something else.

Just out of curiosity, what kind of things are you eating? Have you seen a dietician and been counseled about your diet?


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 29, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh honey. That's not good. When are you scheduled to see someone next? Your sugars really need to get under control (as you know). Whatever it is they're doing, they need to try something else.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what kind of things are you eating? Have you seen a dietician and been counseled about your diet?



I don't eat a lot of sweet things, every once in a while I will want some ice cream or something like that. I prefer savory type foods. I TRY to limit my carbs as much as I can.

I will admit to not eating regularly like I should, because I am having some stomach issues (which my doctors/surgeon are trying to figure out) so sometimes I will only eat one meal a day (bad I know). They HAVE found some liver issues and I am wondering if that is not part of my having issues controlling my blood sugar. I will know more after my procedures on Friday.

When I am able to eat "normally"...I LOVE salads, I eat them *a lot*. I eat lean meats, chicken, fish...I don't think my food choices are that bad.

I do love my coca-cola haha and I can't drink diet because I am allergic to nutra-sweet. 


Thanks for talking to me about this. Is it ok to add you to my buddy list?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> I don't eat a lot of sweet things, every once in a while I will want some ice cream or something like that. I prefer savory type foods. I TRY to limit my carbs as much as I can.
> 
> I will admit to not eating regularly like I should, because I am having some stomach issues (which my doctors/surgeon are trying to figure out) so sometimes I will only eat one meal a day (bad I know). They HAVE found some liver issues and I am wondering if that is not part of my having issues controlling my blood sugar. I will know more after my procedures on Friday.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the boards. I'm not a medical professional either, but I've diabetic for 5 years and my best advice is to cut out all sugar. 

I would take every carby food out of your diet and add things back in and test, test, test to see if your blood sugars can handle that food.

They have Diet Coke sweetened with Splenda and many other sodas as well, if you can't do that..I would give them up completely. 1 soda has a meal's worth of carbs in it.

Also, I know that you are having issues, but you have to eat at a minimum 3 times a day to keep your blood sugars level. Try to eat bland food if you must, but you are going to have to try to eat or your shooting yourself in the foot so to speak!

Have you tried carb counting or a low carb diet? It's been my experience that I need to stay between 20 and 30 carbs a day instead of what most normal nutritionists will tell you. I learned that through testing and testing often!

If you are having liver issues, or have any other infection, etc it can keep your sugars high.

Good luck! We are all here to help you if you need it. There is a low carb thread on the foodee board as well with recipes and products! 

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=63096


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2011)

I apologize if my post came off as finger wagging or chastising...didn't mean too!

I just know that my diet is what effects me the most and right now I've been beating myself up about my own way of eating and my numbers!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 30, 2011)

I have to agree with Misty, every word she wrote. Insulin and oral meds are great, but they can't take the place of you doing your part and managing your food intake. If you have a problem with nutrasweet, as she said, there are options. Some people like truvia (I'm a new fan), some like splenda (also like that), and while they're not perfect, they're much better than liquid sugar.

You'll also have to find ways of eating protein-rich foods throughout the day. Some people like cheese, some like peanut butter. Even a sugar free protein shake would be a good idea. Wild swings in your food intake will translate to wild swings in your sugars and I know you want to avoid those.

I'm happy to share with you whatever I know. I'm a RN but only really deal with gestational diabetes. I'm in school to be a nurse practitioner but haven't dealt with diabetic patients much yet (that's to come this year). So I have little practical knowledge to help you but I'm happy to do what I can.

Liver problems can contribute to your sugar problems, as can any kind of infection or stress. So I'm glad they're looking at that. But if you can eat regularly, low or no carb foods (lean protein is your friend!), you may have better control. Maybe try it for a couple of weeks, see if it helps?

Good luck!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 30, 2011)

I DO eat lean meats...I don't eat a lot of sugar. As I said I DO like my cola, HOWEVER, I don't drink tons of it....not right now anyhow with my sugars like they are. I DO try to limit my carbs, as I said in a previous post. 

Yes, I KNOW I should be eating more meals a day, I also said that in my previous post. With the issues I am having it is hard TO eat, because when I do, I hurt badly and I sometimes vomit so it kind of gives you an aversion to eating. That is why I am having all these tests done. 

I am doing everything in my power to do the right thing and eat the right things and am STILL having issues with my blood sugar, that is why I wrote here. Because I can't understand WHY. 

I've been diabetic for 10+ years, so I do know how to eat and all that. And yes I have seen dieticians (I said that in a previous post as well). 

I just wondered if anyone else had had issues with their blood sugars running high even though they are doing the RIGHT things. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 30, 2011)

We were just trying to offer you some suggestions about where you can take control and do yourself a favor by making some changes. Sorry if that's not what you were looking for.

Good luck!


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 30, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> We were just trying to offer you some suggestions about where you can take control and do yourself a favor by making some changes. Sorry if that's not what you were looking for.
> 
> Good luck!



I didn't say that, Vickie...I was asking for help. You guys were giving me advice on things I had already said. As I said in my last post, I couldn't understand WHY (when I am trying everything I can, besides eating regularly at the moment) my blood sugar just wouldn't come down. I was asking for advice on what to talk to my doctor about. Because it's obvious that what he's doing isn't working for me.

You DID help me by saying liver issues can screw with my blood sugar, because I didn't know that. 

*SIGH* I guess I've pissed people off....and that wasn't my intention.

I'll drop it now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not angry; I'm just trying to help, but it seems like my attempts are just making you feel bad.

I'd love to say more but I don't want to upset you so I'll let your doctor give you more appropriate recommendations for your health. My suggestions were more general suggestions from my knowledge and experience, and not intended in any way to be medical advice.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## cinnamongirlky (Jun 30, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm not angry; I'm just trying to help, but it seems like my attempts are just making you feel bad.
> 
> I'd love to say more but I don't want to upset you so I'll let your doctor give you more appropriate recommendations for your health. My suggestions were more general suggestions from my knowledge and experience, and not intended in any way to be medical advice.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



No, I was not upset at ALL. You were mis-reading me. 

I appreciate ALL the suggestions here. So please, if there is anything else you feel you want to add that might help me, do it. That is why I started the thread. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 30, 2011)

cinnamongirlky said:


> No, I was not upset at ALL. You were mis-reading me.
> 
> I appreciate ALL the suggestions here. So please, if there is anything else you feel you want to add that might help me, do it. That is why I started the thread. :happy:



Nah, that's fine. I have people who ask me for advice, and when I work I'm even paid for it. I come to Dimensions to enjoy and de-stress from my crazy life, while throwing out the occasional bit of health related information for those who are receptive. It sounds like you have plenty of people giving you advice; the last thing you need is more from me. In my own case, I have plenty to do, and don't want to provide information that's not going to be well received.

So I feel it's the best to bow out. I wish you the very best in getting your diabetes under control. There are other nurses here. Perhaps NurseVicki might be of help to you.


----------

